# 2009 K2 Darko



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just the BOA.
I actually thought they made shells for every size including halves.
No Idea.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh and any differences between the 09s and the 08s?


----------

